# Tweed GAS! Who are the CDN builders?



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Just trying to sort through my options on 5e3 Tweed Deluxe builders here in Canada...doesn't seem like there are that many. To be clear, I'm not interested in a Fender model and looking for a good hand wired clone with top quality components.

Forum member @keithb7 makes a nice looking clone, Trinity has a good looking kit and for $450 more they will build you the amp, and I see Randy at Phaez is doing a Deluxe now too.

Who else makes them in Canada? Anyone actually have experience with any of these?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Purdy Tube Amps - Boutique Tube Amplifiers


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I think most of the cats making tweed amps in Canada are just making kits. Morris probably has a version. Electroglide?
There are a bunch of forum guys who make good clones too I'm sure.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

@keithb7 just built a few. Not sure if they're all sold already or nOT.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thx Booter. I do dearly love building tweed amps. It's a hobby..My wife and I (she builds the cabs) have a lot of passion for this. Its a ton of fun and extremely rewarding to put your work into the hands of its new owner. My wife and I have lots of things going on in life and amp building can take all your spare time. In the winter months, that's fine. Spring is on the way, lots to do. My guitar playing skills are suffering. Lol. Not enough time actually playing. Too much time amp building. For the short term we are not taking on any more orders for builds. I think we'll pre-build some cabs this spring/summer, and be ready to pump out some amp builds next fall/winter.
I'd love to build some more right now but other things need our time. Good luck finding your dream tweed amp. If you want to wait until the fall, let's talk then! Cheers! - Keith


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry I don't do clones as my faceplates have treble, middle, bass requiring me to put in a tone stack-not a bad thing but it wouldn't be a 5E3. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

keithb7 said:


> Thx Booter. I do dearly love building tweed amps. It's a hobby..My wife and I (she builds the cabs) have a lot of passion for this. Its a ton of fun and extremely rewarding to put your work into the hands of its new owner. My wife and I have lots of things going on in life and amp building can take all your spare time. In the winter months, that's fine. Spring is on the way, lots to do. My guitar playing skills are suffering. Lol. Not enough time actually playing. Too much time amp building. For the short term we are not taking on any more orders for builds. I think we'll pre-build some cabs this spring/summer, and be ready to pump out some amp builds next fall/winter.
> I'd love to build some more right now but other things need our time. Good luck finding your dream tweed amp. If you want to wait until the fall, let's talk then! Cheers! - Keith


Yeah I just didn't want to call you out above in my original post b/c I didn't know if that was OK or not. I'll fix my original post now. 

Keith has answered a bunch of questions for me and seems to make a great amp everyone! Like he said though just not in the cards right now. If I don't find something before the fall Keith I'll let you know.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want to order a Trinity kit (which are really good) I can help you assemble and provide advice whenever. I've built two of them.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've built a few. One from a Ceriatone kit for a friend, one completely from scratch with mostly parts I had around, and one from another friend's cheap SS 1x12 combo that I gutted. 
I'm not saying this because I'm offering to build you one, but rather to suggest that there are surely many of us on the forum that have built that exact amp and could help you along the process if you'd like to try building one yourself... as well as make any suggestions to the particulars of the specific version you would like.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Why don't you just buy my Louis Electric buster?


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Why don't you just buy my Louis Electric buster?


Too many watts for me and it's gotta be covered in tweed!


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Cups said:


> If you want to order a Trinity kit (which are really good) I can help you assemble and provide advice whenever. I've built two of them.


Amazing! Much appreciated. The kits look awesome but I have zero experience with amp building and don't even own a soldering iron! Nor do I know how to solder lol. Is it that hard? 

The way I understand it is that tight wiring and good lead dressing means better signal, sound and less hum. So in some ways I like the idea of a pro doing it to ensure it's done as best it can be. And I'm kinda worried about spending $600 on an experiment...but maybe it's much easier than I realize.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

FYI: $445 USD for the Trinity kit does not include a cabinet or a speaker. You mentioned $450 for them to assemble it. Again, just the chassis I assume. Not sure if that's in USD as well.
Still need a cab, tweed covering, grill cloth, speaker, feet, handle.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

It can certainly be intimidating. That's why it's nice to know a guy 
I'm sure if you're patient you'll find the right Tweed.


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

keithb7 said:


> FYI: $445 USD for the Trinity kit does not include a cabinet or a speaker. You mentioned $450 for them to assemble it. Again, just the chassis I assume. Not sure if that's in USD as well.
> Still need a cab, tweed covering, grill cloth, speaker, feet, handle.


Precisely @keithb7 With today's rates, it would be $580 CDN for the amp kit and then another $460 for the cabinet (NO speaker) which totals $1040. For $1500 I can buy the amp fully assembled in a cab with NO speaker. So I was off by $10 LOL! Therefore it costs $460 more using today's rates to get the amp constructed. I'm not including a speaker b/c I have a plan for that. 

So in essence with shipping that's why I said a $600 experiment. I still need a cab either way...I just didn't include that in my thought process about being "nervous to build".... I'm confident I can screw the chassis to the cab if I DIY  

Make sense?


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Cups said:


> It can certainly be intimidating. That's why it's nice to know a guy
> I'm sure if you're patient you'll find the right Tweed.


nice winter project for you would be to build a trinity kit


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Cups said:


> It can certainly be intimidating. That's why it's nice to know a guy
> I'm sure if you're patient you'll find the right Tweed.


@Cups I think a nice winter project for you would be to build a trinity tweed kit


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

It wouldn't take too long. If all things fall into place it would be done over a weekend.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a start..... i am posting this while also debating purchasing it myself haha. So beat me to it!

1x12" Cabinet For Fender Champ 5f1 Pro Junior jr

EDIT: Wrong circuit i just realized but may be usable.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

Like was mentioned before, Purdy tube amps makes a tweed 5e3 type amp and its tweed. I played one and it sounded great! Based out of St. Albert I think.


----------

